# Mazzer Mini - Adjustment Collar Pin



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

hi, got a question.

i notice my new-to-me grinder (Mazzer Mini) is missing the adjustment collar pin.

what i don't understand is WHY i can adjust the grinding without it, and, if it is missing - wouldn't my adjustment "move" when grinding?

thanks

by the way, i'm talking about this part:


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I cant see the image (as I'm not a HB member)

The pin just helps you with the adjustment, you can adjust most Mazzers with just the collar if they are well greased.

The pin does not lock the collar in any way, although there is a screw which can do this the way the Mazzer upper burr is designed it should not move when grinding.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

it'a just i find it too easy (as effort) to move the upper collar, thus the upper but with bear hands.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

M4 bolt will do it for the SJ - assume it's the same for the Min?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

don't yet know. but what do you think about the easiness of adjustment by bear hands?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It is very easy to adjust. So long as the springs under the collar are all there and you haven't seen it moving don't worry about it.

You are inventing problems which don't exist.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

oh yes, i'm good at this









thanks!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used my mini for the longest time without the pin. Just got a long Allen bolt and a bit of plastic sleeving in the end - the collar is fairly easy to turn by hand, but having the pin made it easier to make "micro adjustments" such as from one day to the next on the same bean.


----------

